# Tell Us Your Favorite 'Sleeper' Series



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Based on the responses on the "Back To You" thread, I have to wonder how many other good shows I've missed completely.

For the purpose of this thread, let's define a 'Sleeper' show as one that lasted 2 seasons or less, had a well known cast, good writing, good premise and was dropped despite generally favorable audience acceptance. It can be a drama or comedy.

It would be nice if it were on DVD or legally available elsewhere so some of us could sample it.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

I think that almost everyone who actually watched "Wonderfalls" and "Firefly" liked (or even loved) them, but both were victimized by Fox moving them around and pre-empting them multiple times (and, with "Firefly", showing the first few episodes out of order, confusing everyone). And Fox spent a bunch of money promoting both before they aired.

I have both on DVD and everyone who I've loaned the DVD sets to loved them; well, one friend didn't like "Firefly" but she doesn't like westerns ...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I can vouch for_ Firefly. _Loved it.

Also, _The Agency_ (Lasted 2 seasons I think).

Needless to say, both my wife and I already miss _The Unusuals_.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

_Buffalo Bill_ would be my choice, I'd say. Also by your definition _Fawlty Towers_ would fit although I don't think it was intended to go more than the few episodes it did.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Journeyman - NBC
Wonderfalls - Fox
Firefly - Fox
Three Moons Over Milford - ABCFamily
Homefront - ABC

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

HDG said:


> I can vouch for_ Firefly. _Loved it.
> 
> Also, _The Agency_ (Lasted 2 seasons I think).
> 
> Needless to say, both my wife and I already miss _The Unusuals_.


I'll agree with _The Agency_ and add _Sports Night_.


----------



## johnck78 (Feb 19, 2007)

Medical Investigation - NBC
Journeyman - NBC
The Mole! - ABC? (Reality I know but it was really good!)
8 Simple Rules - ABC or CBS can't remember.
Looks like Life too!


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

johnck78 said:


> Medical Investigation - NBC
> Journeyman - NBC
> The Mole! - ABC? (Reality I know but it was really good!)
> 8 Simple Rules - ABC or CBS can't remember.
> Looks like Life too!


Yeah, I really enjoyed _The Mole_.


----------



## nrj1030 (Nov 2, 2007)

The Adventures of Brisco County Jr.
A great show that ran in the early 90's. It was a western but with some sci-fi elements. Starred Bruce Campbell.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Here's a few of my favorite's that never made it.....

October Road
The Class
Swingtown
Windfall


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

The Tick!


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Alien Nation


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I forgot about "The Class" (CBS). It was a wonderful half-hour comedy, well worth catching it anywhere you can.

(The thing with most of the shows listed so far is that there is bound to be some disappointment in these shows simply for the fact that they ended well before they should have, so there is no closure and just a feeling of wanting more.)


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Of course one would have to have seen one of these under-appreciated series to know what they were missing. 

I can sure agree on _Firefly_, have the DVDs. 
I liked _Roswell_ quite a bit too, but never saw it when it was broadcast, only later on DVD.


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

Total Recall 2070. Been watching it on Hulu, I"m totally addicted.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

HDG said:


> Also, _The Agency_ (Lasted 2 seasons I think).
> 
> [/I].


That was a great show!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

The Agency (ABC)
Swingtown (CBS) 
Medical Investigation (NBC)
Werewolf (Fox)

I'm sure I can come up with more...


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

My favorites:

E-Ring
The Agency
Medical Investigation
Journeyman
The Nine.

I will also really miss The Unit although it got many more seasons and something close to an ending.


----------



## Grotto (Aug 26, 2006)

Andy Richter Controls The Universe. It is out on dvd now.


----------



## johnck78 (Feb 19, 2007)

I should add Crossing Jordan, it ended abruptly.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think _Crossing Jordan_ lasted more than two seasons.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Jericho
Arrested Development
Picket Fences
The Unusuals
Wonderland
Deadwood


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The first series that popped into my head for this thread was Roswell, but it made it to 3 full seasons. Have to give a huge second to Firefly, as well as Buffalo Bill, Brisco County, and The Class. Also liked October Road and Windfall.


> Werewolf (Fox)


Loved this one, watched both airings on Sunday nights.

Almost forgot a 1-season series I bought for the unaired episode(s): Life As We Know It.

I keep seeing Medical Investigation popping up, and I don't understand why. While I liked it when it was on, I wasn't terribly disappointed when it ended. The show was essentially a re-make of the much more fun A-Team. By that I mean every episode was the same thing, just fill in A) name of disease, B) guest star inflicted with A, and C) the how-the-h-did-he-come-up-with-that dramatization/flashback of how B got A.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

I know I'm showing my age a bit, but one of my faves that ended all too soon...

_The Immortal_

Oh, and _Time Tunnel_ ranks up there as well....


----------



## TJStaar (Aug 1, 2006)

I'll throw in another vote for The Class. Great show. The Nine and Eyes are great ones, The Nine is curently playing on the 101 on D* and Eyes will start there in July.

Stark Raving Mad was another one cut short too soon. Starred "Barney" from How I Met Your Mother and the guy from Wings and Monk. Dark and funny.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> Jericho
> Arrested Development
> Picket Fences
> The Unusuals
> ...


I was going to say arrested development as well, but it made it to season 3. Still, under appreciated show.

I'm also going to echo Firefly that many others have and Deadwood.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

It's probably late in the thread to ask the OP, but what do you mean by "sleeper"? I would suspect it means quality shows that were under the radar of most viewers, so I think Arrested Development would qualify.


----------



## Bluto17 (Jan 31, 2007)

nrj1030 said:


> The Adventures of Brisco County Jr.
> A great show that ran in the early 90's. It was a western but with some sci-fi elements. Starred Bruce Campbell.


Bingo! The first show I thought of when I read the first post.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

_John Doe_ - about a guy who wakes up in the woods with no memory of who he is, but has encyclopediac knowledge of pretty much everything else.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> My favorites:
> 
> E-Ring
> The Agency
> ...


_E-Ring_ was a great show, but it only lasted four or five episodes before they axed it. I think it had great potential. It's about that time that I got hooked on _The Agency_ repeats. A guess, _Jericho_ fits in as one of my favorites too, but I don't miss it as much.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Most of these I haven't heard of.

The Immortal had Christopher George did it?

G4 was running Arrested Development not too long ago. Weird show.

I remember quite a few more, but I don't remember their names. I liked Parker Lewis, but I think it lasted more than two seasons, not sure.

Briscoe County was good too.


----------



## TJStaar (Aug 1, 2006)

Season 1 of Parker Lewis came out on DVD this week. I'm gonna grab it this weekend.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Space Above and Beyond (Only 1 season but great, it got Foxed)
4400 (Great)
Firefly (Got Foxed also)
Terminator Sarah Conor Chronicles (Excellent from start to End. It also got Foxed)
Earth 2 (Only 1 Season but good)
Earth Final Conflict (1st season was excellent, the other 3 or 4 started to go down hill slowly)

I have learned never to get too involved with any SciFi related shows on FOX network.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

jeffshoaf said:


> _John Doe_


That's the first one that I thought of too. Really liked that show.

Another good series that nobody watched was called "It's your move", starring Jason Bateman when he was about 12 years old. Up until Seinfeld, it was probably my favorite comedy. Loved it, but it was canned after one (maybe partial?) season.

Oh, and I watched about half of the Firefly season and hated it. Didn't care for Serenity either.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

This season I enjoyed LIFE and LIFE ON MARS both of which are now tail lites


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Ok first of all, how about Herman's Head? Used to come on after Married With Children for one season I think, I remember laughing a lot when that was on, but it's about 20 years since it's been on and the details are becoming fuzzy. Also i'm enjoying catching up with Millennium, Chris Carter's "other show", they show it on Chiller these days. Yeah it's really dark, but also really intense, really gives you some serious gut-wrenching moments.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

As mentioned above Millennium was a good show who's time came to an end too soon. 

Surface was a good show, but it never got to have an ending. Just left the main characters hanging literally. 

Jericho could have had more potential but they condensed the second season way too much to get an ending.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

"It's Your Move"; I think that was the reason David Garrison left "Married, With Children". While looking it up, I was reminded of "Frank's Place" with Tim Reid.


"Herman's Head" went into the third season. Still funny though. That one reminded me of "Open House" with Alison LaPlaca and Mary Page Keller.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

How about the granddaddy of them all? _Police Squad-In Color!_


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

Newshawk said:


> How about the granddaddy of them all? _Police Squad-In Color!_


Oh man! No more phone calls, we DO have a winner!!!:hurah:


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

_Arrested Development _- Very funny quirky show. I realize it was not going to appeal to everyone, but some of the one-liners were hysterical. Available on DVD and rumors of an AD movie.

_Sons and Daughters _- Also a quirky show. Some of things they said and showed really pushed the boundries. Think of it as a more subtle 2.5 Men. Lasted 11 episodes and AFAIK, not on DVD.

_Smith_ - Loved this show. CBS pulled plug after 3 episodes, but thankfully DirecTV recently aired all 7 so I was able to see the eps never aired. This show had promise, but CBS tends to kill shows too quickly.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's another great show, killed before it's time: Now and Again (1999).

It starred Eric Close* as the "reincarnation" of John Goodman* in a secret government project involving brain transplants, with Dennis Haysbert* as his handler, Margaret Collins* as Goodman's wife and Heather Matarazzo* as their daughter. It sounds preposterous, but was very, very good, with Eric Close* having Goodman's* memories and wanting nothing more than to return to his family, them trying to cope with the death of Goodman*, government manipulation, terrorism, insurance greed, etc. Really, really a great show ...

*Substitute "their character" where you see a star's name above. I don't really mean that Eric Close has the brain of John Goodman.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> *It's probably late in the thread to ask the OP, but what do you mean by "sleeper"?* I would suspect it means quality shows that were under the radar of most viewers, so I think Arrested Development would qualify.


According to the Websters Dictionary, the definition of "Sleeper" is: *Someone or something unpromising or unnoticed that suddenly attains prominence or value <the low-budget film became the summer's sleeper>*

Not a good show that gets cancelled.
Just my two cents.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> According to the Websters Dictionary, the definition of "Sleeper" is: *Someone or something unpromising or unnoticed that suddenly attains prominence or value <the low-budget film became the summer's sleeper>*
> 
> Not a good show that gets cancelled.
> Just my two cents.


Too late! 

I think most of the responses in this thread then do not qualify as "sleepers", because most were critically acclaimed when they premiered so they don't meet the requirement of suddenly attaining prominence or value.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Im showing my age but it has to be " Way Out ".

http://www.imagesjournal.com/issue08/features/wayout/


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> *Too late! *
> 
> I think most of the responses in this thread then do not qualify as "sleepers", because most were critically acclaimed when they premiered so they don't meet the requirement of suddenly attaining prominence or value.


I must have been "sleeping" during this thread.:lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

If a 'good' show gets canceled, it obviously didn't meet _someone's _expectations - namely, the network(s). That doesn't make it a sleeper true, but when it garners a popular following in spite of the hachet master, I would loosely call it one.

I took the OP's intent to be popular shows that got unfairly or untimely axed for other than entertainment reasons. In that spirit, any program you like two-years old or younger, qualify.

Just an opinion.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

HDG said:


> I took the OP's intent to be popular shows that got unfairly or untimely axed for other than entertainment reasons. In that spirit, any program you like two-years old or younger, qualify.
> 
> Just an opinion.


Deadwood. And I was older than two. Deadwood was three.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Based on the responses on the "Back To You" thread, I have to wonder how many other good shows I've missed completely.
> 
> For the purpose of this thread, let's define a 'Sleeper' show as one that lasted 2 seasons or less, had a well known cast, good writing, good premise and was dropped despite generally favorable audience acceptance. It can be a drama or comedy.
> 
> It would be nice if it were on DVD or legally available elsewhere so some of us could sample it.


*Cavemen* (just kidding)


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Doesn't look like anbody's mentioned "The IT Crowd". Amazon reviews and comments look good comparing it to "Fawlty Towers". 

Why is "Parker Lewis" so expensive compared to other shows of the same era?


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> The Agency (ABC)
> Swingtown (CBS)
> Medical Investigation (NBC)
> Werewolf (Fox)
> ...


Medical Investigations was a good one.
Still don't get canceling Jericho.
Dead like me


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> Why is "Parker Lewis" so expensive compared to other shows of the same era?


They had to get special production equipment that wouldn't get burned out by the shirts.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Jericho (CBS - 2 seasons)
Medical Investigation (NBC - 1 season)
Surface (NBC - 1 season)
Invasion (ABC - 1 season)
The Twilight Zone (UPN - 1 season)
And shows that were axed after less than one season, Miracles (ABC), Point Pleasant (Fox), Drive (Fox), The Winner (Fox). 

Miracles was an excellent show, something very different, too bad it never made it.


----------



## techdimwit (Sep 23, 2007)

Have to give it to the first two seasons of "The Mole". Probably the only intelligent reality show to ever make it to network TV. Hosted by Anderson Cooper, it was a gem. Unfortunately, with it's brainy premise and no bikinis, it was never going to make it in the US.

I'd also throw "Hamish Macbeth" and "MI-5", into the mix. Both British, shown here on BBCAmerica and both brilliant. Available on region one DVD, "Hamish Macbeth" is oddball, quirky fun and "MI-5" is the best spy stuff I've ever seen.


----------



## osetivo (May 9, 2009)

All in the regrettably canceled category of "sleeper".

Sleeper Cell -  Showtime series detailing Muslim FBI agent infiltrating terrorist cells. I see repeats on D*. I think on The101.

Eyes - ABC private eye series staring Tim Daly. I really liked it and thought it was one of ABC better shows, but it was canceled after airing 5 or so episodes. I heard a rumor that they were going to air the unaired episodes, but I've already seen them. They apparently aired in South America. 

Rest of mine have been mentioned above
-Life
-Sarah Connor Chronicles
-Journeyman 
-Jericho
-Deadwood
-Rome
-Invasion
-Arrested Development


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Maybe it is guilty pleasure, but I really liked _Men In Trees_.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

harsh said:


> Maybe it is guilty pleasure, but I really liked _Men In Trees_.


It was enjoyable guilty pleasure


----------



## ShawnL25 (Mar 2, 2007)

Firefly
Jericho
Arrested Development
Veronica Mars
Pushing Daisies 
Friday Night Lights - coming back next fall on the 101 so there is still time.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

"Studio 60"

We thought it was one of the best new shows we'd seen in years.

Another would be "Firefly"

Mike


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Do overseas shows count? 

If so, I loved the BBC series "*Monarch of the Glen*". It had some shortcomings with characters who would just mysteriously disappear (hello Chuck Cunningham!), but it was a wonderfully funny, charming, warm, offbeat series. It's available for streaming on Netflix if you have access, and I do recommend it highly. (It's set in Scotland, so you may want the DVDs instead to use subtitles "as needed"! )


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

VR5
War of the Worlds (although it got pretty cheesy at the end)


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

War of the Worlds series was good 
It at least gave the orginal movie some kind of context.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Has anyone mentioned Dresden Files from about two years ago? I have the series DVD.

Or how about Witchblade from 2000? I also have this on DVD, but it hasn't held up as well after all these years.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

mreposter said:


> Has anyone mentioned  I also have this on DVD, but it hasn't held up as well after all these years.




The last I heard, Yancy hasn't held up as well either. Witchblade died due to her drug use... :nono2:


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

jeffshoaf said:


> The last I heard, Yancy hasn't held up as well either. Witchblade died due to her drug use... :nono2:


Yeah, that was really too bad. I enjoyed that series a great deal.


----------



## Benjas (Jul 13, 2009)

I miss "Class" and "Unusuals".


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> According to the Websters Dictionary, the definition of "Sleeper" is: *Someone or something unpromising or unnoticed that suddenly attains prominence or value <the low-budget film became the summer's sleeper>*
> 
> Not a good show that gets cancelled.
> Just my two cents.


Change it to "Brilliant But Canceled" like when Trio used to show them....

I second or third *Life*
*Odyssey 5*

Most of my others have been covered by many. So if so many here agree on quite a few of these, what were the Net execs thinking, or not thinking?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

techdimwit said:


> Have to give it to the first two seasons of "The Mole". Probably the only intelligent reality show to ever make it to network TV. Hosted by Anderson Cooper, it was a gem. Unfortunately, with it's brainy premise and no bikinis, it was never going to make it in the US.


I agree with you on "The Mole" when Anderson hosted it. The newer seasons were OK, but not as good as the original.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

Studio 60
Sports Night
Firefly (partly my fault, never saw it till this spring)



.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip
Sports Night
*ELI STONE!!!!*
Jericho

BTW - I'm really enjoying the British series "The IT Crowd." I know there was an American pilot version made a few years back... would anyone happen to know where I could find the episode and watch it? They canceled the series before it even started in 2008


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Big Shots
Threshold
Surface
Sons of Anarchy


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

Deadwood. Nice to see it on The 101.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> Big Shots
> Threshold
> Surface
> Sons of Anarchy


 Agree all these were good series, but isn't Sons of Anarchy coming back in September? I'm pretty sure I've seen promos for it.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Jumping into my Jay Ward Wayback Machine to return to 1974 ...

I caught the original broadcast of something called _The Texas Wheelers_. It starred veteran one-eyed cowboy actor Jack Elam, plus Gary Busey (before he hit it big as Buddy Holly) and Mark Hamill (before Star Wars). I loved this show but I may have been the only one, as it was canceled after very few episodes (Wikipedia says 4) had aired. Eventually they aired a few unshown episodes in the summer.

Here's a link to their pre-season promo:
http://www.tvparty.com/g2c/wheelerloud.ram


----------



## glassdarkly (Jun 18, 2009)

Eyes
The Sarah Connor Chronicles
Veronica Mars


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

dhhaines said:


> Agree all these were good series, but isn't Sons of Anarchy coming back in September? I'm pretty sure I've seen promos for it.


Yup 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sons_of_Anarchy


> Season two premieres on FX on Tuesday, September 8, 2009 at 10 p.m


Mike


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Anybody remember these...

_These are those four outlines submitted by Universal for an hour series. You needn't bother to read them; I'll tell them to you. The first one is set at a large Eastern law school, presumably Harvard. The series is irresistibly entitled "The New Lawyers." The running characters are a crusty-but-benign ex-Supreme Court justice, presumably Oliver Wendell Holmes by way of Dr. Zorba; there's a beautiful girl graduate student; and the local district attorney who is brilliant and sometimes cuts corners. The second one is called "The Amazon Squad." The running characters include a crusty-but-benign police lieutenant who's always getting heat from the commissioner; a hard-nosed, hard-drinking detective who thinks women belong in the kitchen; and the brilliant and beautiful young girl cop who's fighting the feminist battle on the force. Up next is another one of those investigative reporter shows. A crusty-but-benign managing editor who's always gett... _

Sadly, they never made it to series, but the Howard Beale Show with Sybil the Soothsayer did have a brief but meteoric run in the mid-70s.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

mreposter said:


> Anybody remember these...
> 
> _The running characters include a crusty-but-benign police lieutenant who's always getting heat from the commissioner; a hard-nosed, hard-drinking detective who thinks women belong in the kitchen; and the brilliant and beautiful young girl cop who's fighting the feminist battle on the force._


Didn't they sorta use this formula as part of _"Life On Mars"_?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

mreposter said:


> Anybody remember these...
> 
> _These are those four outlines submitted by Universal for an hour series. You needn't bother to read them; I'll tell them to you. The first one is set at a large Eastern law school, presumably Harvard. The series is irresistibly entitled "The New Lawyers." The running characters are a crusty-but-benign ex-Supreme Court justice, presumably Oliver Wendell Holmes by way of Dr. Zorba; there's a beautiful girl graduate student; and the local district attorney who is brilliant and sometimes cuts corners. The second one is called "The Amazon Squad." The running characters include a crusty-but-benign police lieutenant who's always getting heat from the commissioner; a hard-nosed, hard-drinking detective who thinks women belong in the kitchen; and the brilliant and beautiful young girl cop who's fighting the feminist battle on the force. Up next is another one of those investigative reporter shows. A crusty-but-benign managing editor who's always gett... _


Network. What do I win?


----------



## darman (Sep 24, 2007)

Boomtown

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0319960/


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Network. What do I win?


Tickets for two to the next UBS Affiliates Dinner. 
They're going to sneak preview the new fall lineup.


----------

